# Summer just started... Cortex Networks scam



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 8, 2015)

So I just received a summerhost proposal from one of the summerhosts who wants to hire me as CTO and wants me to invest into his company. WHOIS is private, he has already invested $200 into his own "business", shit tier English, didn't bother to find out my real name, copy and paste email template, etc.

Have a read and a good laugh

[CORTEX NETWORKS] - Looking for a Financial Investor or Partnership ?



Spoiler



Dear GIANT_CRAB,


Hello Sir, John Lockhart here. I am emailing you about my Business Proposal i have for you, in regards to my new Company ""Cortex Networks"". I saw your advertisement regarding work at WebHostingTalk, maybe CTO will be Suited for you. Anyway lets have  a chat about it and please look below:


Cortex Networks will consist of these (Please See Below):

1) Main Website

2) Hosting Company

3) Forum

4) Shoutcast Radio

5) Habbo Retro/ Hotel - Game Server

6) and Other Online Game's, and other Stuff.

7) I am also open to suggestions, into what to add to my Networks aswell ?

6) I am also Open and would really appreciate if i have Sponsorship or something like or maybe even some help from people wit this project aswell.


NOTE about Hosting Comapny: Cortex Networks Main Focus will be its Hosting Company, and Online Game Servers as this generates the most Cash Flow and Money/ Profit. There are Numerous and Thousand hosting company online, but not too many Australian Hosting Company, that is why i would love to make Cortex Networks, Cortex Networks will Provide Top Notch Services at Competitive and Reasonable Prices, plus we will be an Australian Company, so Premium Support and a lot more but yea our customer focus can be international. I do have a Background in IT/ Information Technology, and i do have a Passion for this area, and Hosting aswell. If this is done right GIANT_CRAB, we could be very well off and make ourselves a lot of money.

In the Hosting Company we would be selling:

1) Domains (.com, .net, .org Domains etc...)

2) Whois Protection

3) SSL Certificates (Branded Certificates such as Comodo etc....)

4) DNS Hosting (Domain Name Server Hosting)

5) Shared Hosting

6) Reseller Hosting

7) VPS/ VDS Servers (Linux or Windows)

8) Dedicated Servers (Linux or Windows)

9) Game Server Hosting (MC - MInecraft Server Hosting etc...)

10) DDOS/ Proxy and Secure Protection (Protects Websites and Game Servers from DDOS and other forms of attacks...)

11) Website Development and Design, plus SEO

12) Server Administration

13) Anything Else you can think of 


Now obviously we would think of the Plans and Pricing, plus what country we want our Hosting services to be in aswell. I also do need assistance in editing my Hosting theme, the Text and adding plans etc... to the Hosting Site: https://cortexhosts.com || Do you think you could help me with that aswell ?

Domains i have bought:


1) Main Website: https://cortex-networks.com || NOTE: still in the Process of building the Main Website.
2) Hosting Company: https://cortexhosts.com || NOTE: In the Process of making the Hosting Company.
3) Habbo Retro: https://cortexhotel.com || NOTE: Up and Running and Working 
4) Shoutcast Radio: http://lyra.shoutca.st:8442/index.html?sid=1 || NOTE: Up and Working, radio on Hotel and on TuneIn aswell 


Looking For:

Financial Investment of: $500 - $3000 AUD


I (John Lockhart) have Invested Over: $200 AUD - In Cortex Networks so far.


ROI (Return on your Investment):

- So yes, you will most defiantly get an ROI if you do Invest at Cortex Networks, by Years 2 or  3 we could be making over 30 - 50K Profit.


What will i do with this Investment:

With this Investment, i will buy new Services, do marketing/ SEO, Upgrade the Site and a lot more to make Cortex Networks the best Hosting Company in Australia, so that way we can get the most profit.

I am making ""Cortex Networks"" a Legally Registered Business in Australia. So GIANT_CRAB, here is My proposal to you, if you do invest or become a partner here at Cortex Networks. If you become a Partner or Financial investor GIANT_CRAB, i will offer you:

1) You will get a Equal Share in the Company Profit.

2) You will get ROI (Return on your Investment)

3) You will be apart of the Management Team of Cortex Networks and get a say within the Company.

4) You will get Full Access to Everything.

5) If ive missed anything, we can discuss it.


Attachments:

- Please See my Business Plan and my Pricing/ Expenses of what i currently have for Cortex Networks.


My Contact Details:

Email Me: [email protected]
Skype Me: John_Cortex

Phone Number: 0432880806


So in Conclusion, thank you for reading this email i have sent you GIANT_CRAB, i really do think that this Cortex Networks could be really beneficial to you me, and could be a really big hit and Success if its done right. So please have a think about it, and get back too me, once you have decided if you want to go ahead with this venture or not. Also, if you do have any query's or questions, please let me know aswell, as ill be happy to respond back ( I dont Bite). Remember also, i cannot put anything into stone aswell, as this industry does change really fast aswell, so i hope you do understand everything i have said in this email.


 Or you can see my Full Proposal here: http://pastebin.com/uRZCdDLN

----------------------------------------


Thank You,

Cortex Networks – Management Team

---------------------------------------


----------



## MikeA (Aug 8, 2015)

I thought summer was about to end? Anyhow, that is funny, but I remember seeing a thread on WHT from him looking to hire people a few weeks ago. It's sad to see how desperate people are to just hand out access to everything they have now...


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 8, 2015)

> I thought summer was about to end? Anyhow, that is funny, but I remember seeing a thread on WHT from him looking to hire people a few weeks ago. It's sad to see how desperate people are to just hand out access to everything they have now...



The end of something often marks a new beginning. In this case, the end of summer is only just the start of it...

Definitely looking to "hire" and pay them $0 or heck, make them pay so that they can work and call it "investment".


----------



## MannDude (Aug 8, 2015)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> > I thought summer was about to end? Anyhow, that is funny, but I remember seeing a thread on WHT from him looking to hire people a few weeks ago. It's sad to see how desperate people are to just hand out access to everything they have now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But in 2 or 3 years you may receive a return on your investment!!!

This entire thing reads funny. Donate some money, and you get full access to everything! That sure worked wonders when GVH / Johny gave his 'staff' full access. Leaks of information and database dumps galore!


----------



## KeithVP (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow. If I received that PM I'd have stopped reading after "I (John Lockhart) have Invested Over: $200 AUD - In Cortex Networks so far." Or probably much sooner.

Anyone who thinks $200 AUD (less than $150 USD!) is a huge investment that's worth bragging about shouldn't be taken seriously at all.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 8, 2015)

Quote said:


> Anyone who thinks $200 AUD (less than $150 USD!) is a huge investment that's worth bragging about shouldn't be taken seriously at all.


and 



Quote said:


> he has already invested $200 into his own "business"


That's more than enough to start a successful business. Don't forget that GVH took a few hundred and turned it into the biggest low end provider ever!



Quote said:


> "We've invested hundreds of dollars into our business, and we've just gotten started. It's too late to turn back now. "


next point:



Quote said:


> So I just received a summerhost proposal from one of the summerhosts


and 



Quote said:


> Financial Investment of: $500 - $3000 AUD


See the AUD??? AUD=Australian Dollars!!!  It's winter in Australia therefore this is obviously not a summer host. 

If I was Cortex Networks I'd be lawyering up and filing a multibillion AUD lawsuit for all of the libel being thrown around in this thread!


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

Well it sure seems like we have a missing thread on vpsBoard about this shit pretending to be a company.

DomainBOP will likely remember the thread... It was about this Cortex company launching a website I think....  We went over the like-name matter of this and company in Florida now doing business as JAXVPS, who moved away from Cortex Networks as a name (while still retaining domain and other parts of it still).  vpsB seems to have lost the thread.  Can't find it in search nor cab Google, may be user error on my end, but anyone that finds it let me know.

What can I say about this comedic piece of humor posing as a company?   Bad spamming folks on WHT if that's what happened.  Someone report this joker if so.  WHT loves hammering idiots hard.

Further, the whole biz model is stupid and no one is working like a mule for the hope of a future.  There are people barely tolerating reduced wages for a piece of action and rightly so.  Such a company isn't a company, enforcing legalese would be an international nightmare, and generally just bad waste of time.

First it was name ripoff and zero research, now it is random ass plans wrote by what I'd peg as a 15-17 year old.

Yeah yeah, I am a hater.  Stupid kids.  Quit being lazy and get a job doing some actual f'ing work for a year or three before signing up to be CEO of Get Lucky BS Hosting.  If you did already, repeat the experience as life isn't sinking into brain.

Kid hasn't even invested my bar tab from the other night. Pitiful. #YOLO, no #YOBO (You only beg once).


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 8, 2015)

$150 barely registers an LLC in most states here in the US. How much does it cost to register one in Australia?


----------



## FLDataTeK (Aug 8, 2015)

I am the owner of the real Cortex Networks/JaxVPS and he had approached me wanting to buy the cortexnetworks domains, and I had considered selling them for the right price but when I told him what I wanted for them he said he could not afford it and offered $40 for them.. I told him no thanks because the domains are worth more than that to me just because of the amount of back links going to the CN domains.

Well about a week or so ago he posted a thread like the OP's email on WHT but several people that know of me and the cortex networks name they started questioning him trying to use a similar domain and business name. I do believe he ended up getting his threads deleted and his account banned on WTH shortly after he posted those threads.

Either way he is no way affiliated with the original Cortex Networks/JaxVPS company nor am I affiliated with his company.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Aug 8, 2015)

Subbed..


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran (Aug 8, 2015)

We got the exact same "business proposal" through support ticket. I wonder how many other companies he's sent this thing to and how many have actually accepted him... I assume the latter wouldn't be very many - mainly those startups who are able to get that much cash off their parents.

I also wonder if this is legit or not. The way he's sending these, and the way it's laid out doesn't seem professional in the slightest if I'm honest.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

Someone just dropped me a love letter on this....

This exact / very similar letter was dropped in WHMCS tickets all over the place....  Right, the guy spammed providers with this.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 8, 2015)

If he gets enough people to "invest" a few hundred dollars he won't need clients.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 8, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> $150 barely registers an LLC in most states here in the US. How much does it cost to register one in Australia?



The majority of young webhosting CEO's operate as sole proprietors not companies, so it would cost him AUD$34 to operate as a sole trader and register the business name through ASIC (this would be the same thing as registering a DBA name in the US).  The application fee to register as a company (get an ACN) is AUD$$463 plus AUD$34 for the ASIC business name registration. _1 AUD=0.74 USD _

http://www.business.gov.au/business-topics/business-structures-and-types/changing-business-structures/sole-trader-to-a-company/difference-sole-trader-and-company/Pages/what-are-the-set-up-steps-and-costs.aspx

According to his business proposal fact sheet on the AustraliaInvestmentNetwork site he is trying to raise AUD$50,000 with a minimum investment by investors of AUD$5,000

https://www.australianinvestmentnetwork.com/business-proposals/cortex-networks-15-231146


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

Hahahahahahahah!  Asking on some random angel site for $50k.... GTFO.

This cat couldn't raise $50k with $50k of income.   

Unsure if Australia is experiencing some bubble/boom that has delusional in the water or what.

Solus + cPanel + OVZ isn't an investment anyone is touching.  Don't go get smart and think a panel is the venture shoe in either, cause that card already was played and end outcome hasn't happened other than $100million plus into disruption.


----------



## host4go (Aug 9, 2015)

MikeA said:


> I thought summer was about to end? Anyhow, that is funny, but I remember seeing a thread on WHT from him looking to hire people a few weeks ago. It's sad to see how desperate people are to just hand out access to everything they have now...



Access to what? It was a 200aud investment.


----------



## msp - nick (Aug 9, 2015)

Just incase anyone missed this; The guy was on it a bit earlier on in the year as well.

https://forums.digitalpoint.com/threads/investment-opportunity-new-hosting-company.2740127/


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 9, 2015)

Golly, I just love DomainBop's sarcasm... *smirk*


----------



## LiamCyrus (Aug 10, 2015)

Aw man, I was only cool enough to receive an offer via Skype, not a support ticket =|


----------



## RLT (Aug 10, 2015)

Is that the kid//guy that has multiple threads on WHT about his antics? The Skype looks like him. The last name rings a bell as well.

I think Huon Ranger was the real name. Some times called Huey Dee.


----------



## telephone (Aug 10, 2015)

LiamCyrus said:


> Aw man, I was only cool enough to receive an offer via Skype, not a support ticket =|



You should have at least reeled him in like the Nigerian scam busters (419eater).


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 10, 2015)

Haha thanks mate needed a laugh, he wants to get involved with illegal content as-well. Oh well $200 and wants you to invest double of it or more.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 12, 2015)

RLT said:


> Is that the kid//guy that has multiple threads on WHT about his antics? The Skype looks like him. The last name rings a bell as well.
> 
> I think Huon Ranger was the real name. Some times called Huey Dee.



*That's* who I was thinking of as I read this thread! For sure sounds like him. I talked to him a couple times since he insisted on sending me his resume and he claimed that it was someone impersonating him, etc.

Francisco


----------



## Tyler (Aug 12, 2015)

Where do I send my money?


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran (Aug 12, 2015)

Tyler said:


> Where do I send my money?



To me 

EDIT: What's with the purple font, Tyler? Showing off your manliness?!


----------



## AuroraZero (Aug 12, 2015)

purple = sarcasm here.

I am also very upset he did not contact me over this as I was very interested. Now thought I think I will go in another direction.


----------



## IntroVex-Kamran (Aug 12, 2015)

AuroraZero said:


> purple = sarcasm here.



Ah, I'm fairly new round these parts. Makes sense thinking back though


----------



## FLDataTeK (Aug 12, 2015)

Well good thing is I haven't received any new alerts from Google about links with Cortex Networks in them... Not sure if that is good or bad but eh..

Guess he has taken his quest a bit more private so he doesn't get blasted or banned from the forums..


----------

